# Billing for body mass index



## pamsridharan

Is there a CPT code for billling Body Mass Index?  Is the code reimbursed by Medicare and other major insurances?
Thanks much


----------



## Pam Brooks

Body Mass index is a measurement, not a procedure.  CPT codes report procedures; there are diagnosis (ICD-9) codes for reporting BMI, but I'm not quite sure what you're asking, so I'll take a guess!  

There are procedural (CPT and HCPCS) codes used to report counseling for or treatment of obesity, if that's where this was headed...Look at G0447.  There are also codes for Medical Nutritional Therapy in the medicine section of CPT; 97802-97804, as well as risk-factor counseling codes in E&M; 99401-99404.  

If a physician is performing an office visit with regard to elevated BMI, then an appropriate E&M code from 99201-99215 would be coded.  Be sure to read the instructions in ICD-9 with regard to coding for BMI; since only a physician's documentation will support a diagnosis of overweight or obesity, whereas dietitians or other caregiver documentation can support just the BMI.


----------

